# A/fx non magnatraction



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm not experienced enough with the old A/FX cats to be of mechanical help or demonstrate modification or even super tune articles on the car . However , I'm following The article of the dropped magnet MAGNATRACTION car on a separate thread . It's a great article and has prompted this post .

I race T-Jets . I realize all of these pancake cars are relative and the A/FX car is really a T-Jet with MUSCLE . When the A/FX cars came out , I was heavy into 1/24th cars and wasn't interested in HO scale . Only after the 1/24th cars died out , I received a TYCO PRO HO set for Christmas and become at least introduced to HO scale .

I was wondering if some of you that raced these cars back in their "hey day " had any handling , modification or performance information to hand down ? n in depth article on this chassis would be great . 

I have about a dozen of these cars and would enjoy following along on an article , working with this chassis . 

Thx 
Gonzo


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I hope I have this posted in the right section 

Gonzo


----------



## K.L. VanAtta (Mar 23, 2009)

gonegonzo,

Replace the stock front tires with o-rings. This will drop the front end a bit giving better contact and lower GC. Sand the rear tires until you have about 0.007" clearance, again to lower GC.

klv


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Better Magnets
AW, JL, and Dash sized for TJet could help.
& try a few green tip green wire arms.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I have found that good clean silicone rears can make a huge difference. Also, I add a little weight by superglueing bits of solder inside the body where they won't interfere with the chassis. This can be tricky, as it is a balance between getting traction, and shifting the CG around, and too much will drag the car down slower. 

I like #78 o rings for fronts. They are a bit bigger then what is commonly used, but I have found that the super skinny ones make the cars ride a bit too low for my tastes, they really seem to drag the shoes sometimes, and even skid the guide blade in spots. 

IMO part of the fun with these cars is the challenge of handling them. I don't try to make them stick like a mag car, but that's just me..

Have fun and God bless


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

leonus,

used sticky lead strips and dots on fishing lures to get different actions...golfers have strips to add to clubs...sounds like similar concepts...


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Don't forget, you can always cut the pot handles off the sides and screw them under a few of the original Tjet bodies. The hot rod bodies are my favorites. 

Old Blue


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

old blue said:


> Don't forget, you can always cut the pot handles off the sides and screw them under a few of the original Tjet bodies. The hot rod bodies are my favorites.
> 
> Old Blue


Awesome idea, thanks!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The A/FX Non-Mag chassis was the framework for a lot of pan chassis modification back in the mid-70s. Thayer, K&K and Randy Kemp among others had some awesome hop up stuff back then to make these scream. I built my first split pan brass cars on the A/FX chassis. AJ's had some nice pans and side weights, similar to the Super II weights. Those were quick add ons mixed with some really soft sponge tires to absorb the shock zipping around the track. I thought I had some pictures in my gallery, but I'll get some together and follow up. The Non-Mag A/FX are some of my favorites to run. I especially like the original funny cars, Corvette, Cuda, Vega Van and Pinto. Very fast down the strip.

-Paul


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Paul ,

The modifications your speaking of is what I was referring to . I'll look forward to your follow up .

Gonzo


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Gonzo,
Go to Harden Creek site, look up Doug Morris Building a A/FX TCP car.
You will be hooked
SJJ


----------

